# Acorn topper in ice~~



## Mulewings~ (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't use a DSLR for this.  
Pentax Optio W60, it has a great macro feature that allows you to get within 1cm of your subject.

This is an acorn top embedded in the ice on my driveway...taken during an ice storm.
[nice feature about the Pentax is that it is waterproof]:mrgreen:


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like a frame from a Si Fi movie.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2010)

Neat shot! I like the almost abstract feeling the ice background gives to the acorn top. One suggestion might be to take a tiny amount off of the left side and the top and get the acorn top centered perfectly, in a bulls-eye sort of fashion; I might be wrong, but I think a dead-center effect would increase the abstract, simple nature of this photo.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Neat shot! I like the almost abstract feeling the ice background gives to the acorn top. One suggestion might be to take a tiny amount off of the left side and the top and get the acorn top centered perfectly, in a bulls-eye sort of fashion; I might be wrong, but I think a dead-center effect would increase the abstract, simple nature of this photo.


Thanks!
That would be a great edit.

[smacks herself on the forehead and wonders why she didn't think of it?]:mrgreen:


----------



## dak1b (Jan 11, 2010)

cool shot! i love the geometry of the acorn's top. the ice complements the subject well. nicely done.


----------



## 1limited92 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool picture but all I could think of is THIS DUDE trying to get his hands on it...






:lmao:


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 12, 2010)

That's what I thought also!  :lmao:


----------



## The Empress (Jan 12, 2010)

1limited92 said:


> Cool picture but all I could think of is THIS DUDE trying to get his hands on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA me too!!! Cool shot!


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool Shot!!

And im glad i wasnt the only one that thought of Scrat!


----------

